# plug in flash player et iPad 4



## nicosl299 (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour

Une amie à mis ses photos de mariage sur le Cloud d'orange. Elle m'a envoyer un mail avec le lien pour visualiser les photos. Sur mon ipad le lien fonctionne uniquement avec Safari. lorsque je veux acceder aux photos j'ai un message comme quoi je dois installer le plug in Flash Player. 

Ma question est simple comment installer ce foutu plut in en sanchant qu'on ne peut pas avoir le flash sur les Idevice d'Apple ?

J'ai bien installer Puffin en version lite mais cela ne resoud pas mon problème .

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2013)

Sans Flash, ça va être dur...
Il y a peut-être une application Orange pour les voir...


----------



## nicosl299 (31 Juillet 2013)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé une parade. Avec Cydia j'ai récupéré un prof qui permet de choisir son navigateur par défaut et j'ai utilisé puffin web browser comme navigateur. 

Merci encore


----------

